# Lighting experts' suggestions appreciated..



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

I think those clip on lights would spread out the light so much you would hate it. You could consider one of these: http://www.catalinaaquarium.com/product_info.php?cPath=71_76&products_id=1198 hanging about a foot above the top of the tank. There will be a lot of spillover light with this too, but you will get that with almost any light because the 9.4 inch height of the tank forces you to raise any light except a T8 light to reduce the intensity down to low light. And, I didn't find a 36 inch T8 fixture in a brief search, that didn't use a 24 inch long bulb. With that sitting on top of the tank, the ends of the tank wouldn't get enough light. But, two of these, http://www.catalinaaquarium.com/product_info.php?cPath=71_72&products_id=1165 hanging end to end might work alright sitting right near the top of the tank.


----------



## g33tar (Jan 8, 2010)

Hmm the two 16's might work out. But then I need to figure out how to hang them over the tank without a lid on the tank. 

Do you think if i lightly smush the shop lights so theyre more oblong / ovular it would help focus the light widthwise and spread the light out lengthwise? ...or am i trying to be too thrifty here


----------



## JennaH (Sep 28, 2009)

yay! congrats on the new tank, i love mine even though it's not up and running yet, it's really a very unique tank. can't help you on the lighting, i decided to go reef with this one... 78w t5ho


----------



## sparkysko (Jun 11, 2004)

I use those clip on light fixtures and CFLs to grow pineapples in my house. They're kinda ugly, and sometimes difficult to get positioned the way you want them. Often the weight of them prevents them from being clipped horizontally onto something.

I would consider looking for some pendant lights. Ikea has some for $10. You can probably also find them at the ceiling light section of home depot. I think it would look cleaner hanging lights from the ceiling than using the clip-ons. Here's a $15 one from Ikea. It takes standard bulbs, and there's 6 of them available in New Haven... (This is actually the 20" model, the 10" model doesn't have the fancy ceiling mount thingy)


----------



## g33tar (Jan 8, 2010)

Yea im in the Mr. Aqua 12 gallon club with you Jenna. Good taste in television shows too. LOST TONIGHT! YEOW 

Those hanging lamps do look much more professional Sparky...but do they need to be wired into the celing? Cause i definately cant do that.

So after a days worth of thinking, I thought maybe if I could find a 36" single-bulb t5 fixture with those side reflectors, I could hang it up high and maybe mess with those reflectors to focus the light straight down more...BUT...finding a 36" single bulb fixture at ALL is seemingly impossible.

I mean, they sell bulbs in 36", but all the single bulb fixtures are sold in 2' and then jump up to 4'

Im almost thinking about getting something like this if it would run with one bulb and letting it overhang 6 inches on either side...

http://www.homedepot.com/Lighting-F...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053

or 

http://www.homedepot.com/Lighting-F...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053

I dont think I would mind the lights being 1.5' - 2'+ above the tank.

Frustrated since I blew all of my funds on the tank.


----------



## sparkysko (Jun 11, 2004)

They don't have to be wired into the ceiling. Pretty much every store that has hardware sells hanging lamps. Just use a ceiling hook. There's cheaper kits that are just build your own. You could probably make the 'pendant' part out of a 2 liter bottle cut up and spray painted metallic. 

I wouldn't recommend raising the lights above the tank that much. The reduction in light output by distance in ridiculous. I just measured mine with a ruler and lux meter. At 1 foot you lose 80%, at 2 feet you lose more than 90% of the light intensity. This is loss compared to 1 inch from the bulb.


----------



## g33tar (Jan 8, 2010)

This is probably a dumb question thats been covered many times on here, but im unable to find anything...

Will a dual-bulb flourescent fixture like the ones I linked above work with only 1 bulb? I swear my two bulb 18" fixture works with one bulb...

I found a nice 4' black dual bulb hanging fixture for 12 bucks...but I dont want to run 2 bulbs in it.


----------



## g33tar (Jan 8, 2010)

Someone? Anyone?


----------



## JennaH (Sep 28, 2009)

hagen makes a glo fixture single 39w t5ho. you can hang it though


----------



## londonloco (Aug 25, 2005)

g33tar said:


> So after a days worth of thinking, I thought maybe if I could find a 36" single-bulb t5 fixture with those side reflectors, I could hang it up high and maybe mess with those reflectors to focus the light straight down more...BUT...finding a 36" single bulb fixture at ALL is seemingly impossible.


Catalina does custom lights. Might be worth it to call them and see if they can make a light for you. Their prices are pretty reasonable.


----------

